# Hilfe für Code-Modifikation



## franaz (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo! Ich würde gerne eine bestehende Java-Programmkomponente modifizieren, aber meine Java Kenntnisse reichen leider hierfür nicht aus. Es geht um die Übermittlung von Daten, die einen vorher festgelegten Timestamp erhalten sollten, anstelle des aktuellen Timestamp zum Zeitpunkt der Übermittlung. Ich habe das relevante File mittels Decompiler auch schon ausfindig gemacht und soweit ich den Code verstanden habe, sollte das gar nicht so schwierig sein. Da es für unsere Firma nützlich wäre, würde ich bereit den Aufwand zu entschädigen (einfach mittels paypal). Termin wäre allerdings schon diesen Mittwoch. 
Wer kann mir helfen? Ich kann das File auf Anfrage sofort zuschicken!

Vielen Dank!
Franz Hauser


----------



## maki (10. Dez 2007)

> Decompiler


Ist das gar nicht euer Code der verändert werden soll?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Dez 2007)

franaz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe das relevante File mittels Decompiler auch schon ausfindig gemacht
> ...
> Da es für unsere Firma nützlich wäre


Wenn ihr keinen Quelltext habt, ist es in fast allen Fällen nicht erlaubt selbiges Programm zu modifizieren.
Dürfte dir schwer fallen jemand seriöses zu finden, der bereit ist sich auf etwas potentiell illegales einzulassen, insbesondere da ein Unternehmen involviert ist.


----------

